# new forest article



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Found! 40 New Species in Virgin Brazil Rainforest « …free your imagination…


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats old newsform back in 2007...got me excited there for a sec


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hahah, i figured it was but thought others might want to read it.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

How amazing that must've been to stumble across so many new species... Good repost Julio!


----------

